# Webhosting Statistiken (Zugriffe usw.)



## Razorhawk (21. August 2007)

Ich habe auf meinem Webserver eine Statistik die sich "ASstats" nennt. Da hat man übliche Statistiken mit IPs, wieviel woher kommen, die PAge Impressions usw.

Unter anderem bekomm ich folgende Statistik:


 Verschiedenes:

Zu Favoriten hinzugefügt (Schätzung)                67 / 133 Besucher  = 50.3 %


woher wollen die das Berechnen, bzw. kann mir einer eine Erklärung geben wie das erechnet wird?


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Eine schöne Erklärung gibt es in der Awstats Dokumentation
Ist zwar ein anderes Statistik System aber die Methode ist die selbe.


----------

